
Ask HN: Best Markdown App for iOS? (Also Android) - ilmiont
What are you all using to view and edit Markdown docs on mobile devices?<p>The App Store search results aren&#x27;t particularly inspiring.<p>I currently use OneNote as my information repository but am moving away to plain text and Markdown. This works great on desktop but leaves me with a conundrum on mobile.<p>Features I&#x27;d like to see:<p>- Minimal&#x2F;simple editing experience
- Some kind of support for folders&#x2F;notebooks
- HTML preview
- Git support wins many bonus points (??? not sure if there is anything)<p>Paid apps welcome to be included.
======
swaroop
[https://bear.app/](https://bear.app/)

